# iGeneration est passé du côté obscur



## christophe14 (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Ce message pour mettre en garde les utilisateurs de l'app iGeneration sur iOS.

Ce matin, une publicité compose automatiquement un numéro à priori surtaxé 0899 230 720. Il faut être très rapide pour couper la communication.

Que le logiciel iGeneration propose de la pub, c'est une chose, mais là cela est à la limite d'une arnaque et je pèse mes mots...
Tant pis si je m'attire les foudres des forumeurs


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2014)

No non, tu ne vas pas t'attirer les foudres de qui que ce soi. C'est plutôt notre site qui se sent floué et qui t'adresse toute ses excuses. Ce genre de pub ne devrait pas arriver. Je transmets vite ton message pour que cela soit corrigé rapidement.

Désolé pour ta mésaventure.


----------



## Anthony (17 Avril 2014)

christophe14 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce message pour mettre en garde les utilisateurs de l'app iGeneration sur iOS.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

on s'en est expliqué il y a quelque temps sur MacG : À propos de la pub à numéro surtaxé dans iGeneration pour iPhone

Normalement, ça ne devrait plus arriver, mais il semble qu'il y ait encore une régie qui fasse des siennes. On les vire au fur et à mesure (c'est un bon moyen de faire le tri entre les régies honnêtes et les autres), faut pas hésiter à nous envoyer directement un mail (on est sûr de le voir) si ce genre de saloperies reviennent.


----------



## christophe14 (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je pensais qu'iGénération choisissait les publicités diffusées.
Au moins, je suis rassuré sur ce point.

Quel mail faut-il utiliser pour tout signalement à l'avenir ?

Cette arnaque m'a coûté 1,38  pour 2 secondes de communication.
Vous pouvez changer de régie.

Merci.

A+


----------



## Anthony (21 Avril 2014)

christophe14 a dit:


> Quel mail faut-il utiliser pour tout signalement à l'avenir ?



dev@mgig.fr, par exemple.


----------

